# So many resources, so little time!



## Brother John (Sep 26, 2010)

With so many great resources available for us in regards to the reformed faith that we can read, listen and learn from. But so little time when you consider the time we spend reading the Bible and praying, spending time with family and spending time working at our occupation. What are yalls top choices in the following categories for the best bang for your buck in time spent vs information.

~ Podcasts: Pastor sermons or radio/internet shows
~ Websites
~ Magazines
~ Anything I may have left out


----------



## re4med (Sep 27, 2010)

I listen to Sola5 Radio (a 24/7 streaming internet station) Sola5 Radio | Bringing you the best in Reformed teaching, lectures, sermons and music 24/7
I own Covenant Radio (Reformed podcast) Covenant Radio | Reformed and Confessional Podcasting
I also listen to Christ the Center, WHI, and Office Hours to name a few.


----------



## Brother John (Sep 27, 2010)

re4med said:


> I listen to Sola5 Radio (a 24/7 streaming internet station) Sola5 Radio | Bringing you the best in Reformed teaching, lectures, sermons and music 24/7
> I own Covenant Radio (Reformed podcast) Covenant Radio | Reformed and Confessional Podcasting
> I also listen to Christ the Center, WHI, and Office Hours to name a few.


 
William, 
How long have you been at GPTS? Thanks for the post. I will check out your Covenant Radio.

---------- Post added at 09:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 AM ----------

William, 
I am listening to Sola5 now and briefly looked over the Covenant Radio site. Very nice work.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 27, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## re4med (Sep 27, 2010)

> William,
> How long have you been at GPTS? Thanks for the post. I will check out your Covenant Radio.



I have been a student at GPTS since January 2010. I am in my second term.

---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 PM ----------




Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Love it!


 
Thanks! WE are grateful that our Lord has been pleased to use this medium to edify His people. Please consider spreading the word about Sola5 Radio. There is a flyer you can print out to give to church members, friends and whoever you think might enjoy this station. You can get the flyer here: http://www.covenantradio.com/downloads/Sola5 Radio - rev4.pdf

I think I have bombed Facebook and Twitter enough in the last two weeks but if you want to alert your friends/followers as well that would be great!


----------

